# Barcelona



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Currently staying at the park & ride del besos in Barcelona. The location is perfect for getting into the city centre but feel that the €30 per night is a bit much for what you get. Ideally we like like to move onto a campsite to allow us do washing etc, but still be near public transport to get us back into the city centre.

So has anyone got any good suggestions were to relocate to?

Thanks

Peter


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Bon repos at santa suzanna is popular. On beach, good facilities and the train station is only a few mins away.... Return on the train is about €8 ish....


----------



## stu7771 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi it may be to far out for you but if you have ACSI card. Camping Barcelona in Mataro. Its 16 euro a night full facilities apart from pool has just shut for the end of the season. They have a free bus to train station and beach. There is a T10 ticket needs to be zone 3 or may be 4. Train into airport is only 3.70 single but they are only valid for 2 hours be ware. As we were flying home did not check return cost.

Its a very nice site we have left our mh with them whilst i have had to come home for some hospital treatment.

sue


----------



## Ian1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I recently stayed at Camping Tres Estrellas which is right on the beach near the airport. (N 41 16 21, E2 2 35, Page 359 in current ACSI book) Good facilities including restaurant and washing machines. Bus from near the gate is 2 Euros each way into Barcelona city centre. It was a bit busy in August but probably quieter now.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We stay at Camping El Masnou which is 15kms north of BCN. Not as nice a site as Bon Repos but it is OK and it is closer to town, only half a dozen stops on the train - about 20 mins. The train station is 8 mins walk from site. Site overlooks the sea. Also a great cycling and walking track runs all the way south to BCN and north to Vilassar.

Sal


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

We have stayed on El Garrofer, Sitges, GPS: N 41º 14.1' E 001º 46.52'
It's an ACSI site and the bus to Barcelona stops right outside.

Christine


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Camping Barcelona without a doubt.

When we there it was free transport into the city.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

A bit further along the autovia from Tres Estrellas towards Casteldefels, on the right, Estrella del Mar campsite. Bus stops to/from Barcelona right outside the gate, about 15 mins to city centre.
'luego,
eddied


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks to the recommendations of stu7771 and AndrewandShirley we are now at Camping Barcelona. 
Excellent location. 
They still offer a free shuttle bus into Barcelona and a free minibus service into the nearest town.
We havent got an ASCI card but its still good value for money.


----------

